# Any recommendations for a Nephrologist in Dubai?



## Mujtaab (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello, Can some one suggest a good nephrologist in Dubai? Someone who can help me manage stage 4 ckd. Also, anybody know of dialysis support groups in dubai?


----------

